# 9 cockatiels on a perch



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

They are all adorable!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww how very cute is that one of them cosy beds in the pic


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

Adorable  Very beautiful birds too!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

lperry82 said:


> Awww how very cute is that one of them cosy beds in the pic


It's one of those tree house cozy bed I got two at the time one for my lovies and one just in case.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

A grey army hahaha adorable all of them.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

It almost looks like a wild flock of cockatiels! Aside from the pearl on the corner lol.


----------

